

Ask HN: Any hackers who won the DV lottery program? - anAsker

The application opened yesterday in my country and I was wondering if I can apply.&#60;p&#62;I also plan on applying to jobs right after December. Anyone knows if not winning this lottery can damage prospects of H1B visas?
======
spleeder
I have won the 2013 DV; still waiting on the letter from KCC.

I am sure applying and not winning will make you no harm.

Here are the official instructions for anyone interested:
<http://travel.state.gov/pdf/DV_2014_Instructions.pdf>

~~~
schoash
Did you apply directly or through an agency?

~~~
seebeyond2012
Always apply directly. Agency does nothing for you. Especially now it's
online.

------
codegeek
"if not winning this lottery can damage prospects of H1B visas"

No it willl not damage any prospects of H1b visa. They are 2 different things
and no corrlation b/w them unless you did a fraud on DV which now is in your
record. So go ahead and apply for both as needed.

------
seebeyond2012
H1B is a dual content visa. So, no it will not affect your prospect.

~~~
codegeek
I second this

------
marketconsensus
I won the DV lottery 15 years ago. Got my citizenship five years later

